# Class reunions & MTB.



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It's 40th reunion weekend. So far two funny things for this forum.

Last night one woman I haven't seen for 20 years said I reminded her of her husband who became obsessed with MTB at age 55. Wait 'til she finds out on day 2 I have Five Ten shoes in more than one color, and Kuhl pants in different colors, and it dawned on me that most of my shirts are plaid. It was also obvious very few present could still wear same clothing they wore 40 years ago.

There were hundreds of us graduating and two of us claiming they'll show up for the 1 PM trail ride. I know I will. Last night Apple watch said I met all goals for 100 days, doubled them 50, quadrupled them 4x with some triples in there.

Funny to be in a room of kids you grew up with. Most are taking about what they don't or won't do. I had to get in 10 mi of single track before the event. First I had to check off my daily goal to get near sideways on a berm and low level flight.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff ^
I moved back 5 years ago to the town I went to high school in. I've ran into numerous old friends that never left this little town. Most of which recognize me first. And most have to tell me their name before it clicks with me who they are. One guy I recognized from high school only because of his unique sounding voice. After a few minutes of that voice I looked closer at him and noticed a small similar resemblance to the guy I thought it was. I then blurted out his name and got a response. Crazy how some change so much and others very little. I've only been to my 10 year reunion and my 37 year is coming up. I don't belong to FB so I never get contacted for the reunions. I rarely think of them until after the fact. This thread just reminded me of one coming up. I may look into it now that I'm local again.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> There were hundreds of us graduating and two of us claiming they'll show up for the 1 PM trail ride.


The two of us indeed rode. One other just got his arm out of a cast. I say you get a pass when you broke your arm trail riding 6 weeks prior. A WAY better idea than a golf outing. It's probably telling that the one other was among the pals that did the most exploring and adventure all the way back to grade school.

We chose a trail area where people could rent bikes and ride easy gravel trails too. No one else stepped up.

I never thought I'd want to go to reunions and was prodded to years ago. They've been a heck of a lot of interesting entertainment.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The last HS reunion I went to was my 40th. At the time I was a lithe health freak roadie, not the pot bellied, beer drinking, pot smoking mtbr that I am now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lone Rager said:


> The last HS reunion I went to was my 40th. At the time I was a lithe health freak roadie, not the pot bellied, beer drinking, pot smoking mtbr that I am now.


Nothing wrong with a few improvements over the years.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing wrong with a few improvements over the years.


I'm not sure which direction is the real improvement but the state of those you grew up with decades later sure is interesting.

Even where some don't look out of shape, there's no doubt few were still adventurous people.


----------

